# '94 Audi 100 - Bose vs Gamma radio's



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

My Wagon has a gamma radio, with no CD changer controls. Can I just plug in a Bose radio that HAS CD controls? Is the rest of the audio hookup the same? 
Whats up with the "Active" speakers? How hard will it be to install an aftermarket stereo, say Blaupunkt?
thanks!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: '94 Audi 100 - Bose vs Gamma radio's (WannaCorrado)*

Installing an aftermarket HU could be a pain, unless you change the speakers too. Those Bose active speakers are 1 ohm speakers, which is far too low for an aftermarket Hu to run. I believe Crutchfield makes an adaptor that will allow you to hook up an aftemarket HU to the Bose speakers...


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: '94 Audi 100 - Bose vs Gamma radio's (duandcc)*

How do I know if I have Bose speakers or not? My radio says GAMMA, and the manual says speakers are active..
Can I just install a BOSE radio from another car?


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: '94 Audi 100 - Bose vs Gamma radio's (WannaCorrado)*

Anyone? I'm sure SOMEONE here must have had the same issue!


----------

